# Open Launch



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes Catawba has finally opened up for launching. BUT the bad news there is no where to go. Ice everywhere and it won't change until we start getting off shore winds. You could get out about a quarter mile today.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

island troller said:


> Yes Catawba has finally opened up for launching. BUT the bad news there is no where to go. Ice everywhere and it won't change until we start getting off shore winds. You could get out about a quarter mile today.


Thank you sir. All of the creeks up north of you guys(Brest Bay) are high and fast . Should help the cause


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I do not want anyone to get the wrong idea and make the drive this weekend. Even though the launch is open you will not get out to fish. Major ice out there to trap you in. What I am saying is that a launch has opened up for when the lake clears up for fishing. With the forcast I am hoping for Wednesday to get out.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Island I like your optimism but the forecast looks bleak. Freezing temps every nite for a week. I am hoping for a week from Wednesday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lots of ice today !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, forecast looks like it should break mid week and start to warm up. Hoping to be on the water weekend of the 16th. Got some boat work that needs to be done before I can go, and it is finally going to warm up enough to get it done end of next week. I got the fever bad this year.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sorry guys but I'd Love to see the ice stick around for as long as possible on Erie. Maybe knock down some of that B/G Algae?? Starting to worry about that western basin.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoping to get out Wednesday? Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

If you guys get out don't forget the limit is back to 4 walleye.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Finally some satelite images to see the floating ice. As some stated in previous post "Lots of ice again" Forcast was calling for an offshore wind starting Wednesday but has now been changed to be a northern wind through next Friday. This should really help keep the floating ice on the south side of the lake all week now. Won't perdict the day to get out as someone seemed to enjoy making humor of my last prediction. Need some south wind badly.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

IT,
I am chomping at the bit to get out as much as the next guy. However, my concern is with the ice still floating around, a set up for a bad situtation could be in the making. One day recently, I saw no ice and four hours later there was ice as far as I could see. The ice is to unpredictable at this point and me personally will not be going out til I know it is gone. Not on the North side of the lake or to the west or east of where I am at. Would hate to leave in the morning only to find my path back in is now blocked due to a wind shift. As they say in the islands, "soon come, soon come" (not the erie islands either)


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with you 100% Erie rider. I have seen it happen in the past. If I could get out soon it would only be within sight distance of the launch. We have caught fish very close to the launch before this time of the year. My wife just told me I have spent more gas not fishing then if I was getting out to fish.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Your wife stole my thoughts exacly. I feel like I owe you gas money for your efforts. Although I am doing the same thing up here. There are ramps open here in the lower Detroit river and Bolles Harbor just opened up, but lots of ice flowing and stirring yet, and it is not thin.Maybe these warm temps this week and some sun will put a good dent in it. WE are getting real close.


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pateints men we will not hit it until the third weekend of this month , but dont mess with that moving ice , get trapped easy !!!! Its just not worth the chance let the lake Ice Out completly you will feel safe and then fish alot more comfortable . We did hit it on March 17 th last year but alot milder weather. We will wait so see ya all when its SAFE !!!!

Fish Hard but always Fish Safe !
kwalleye1 on 72


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checked my calendar...last year by Mar 17 we had the boat in the water 19 times.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't remind me. That was then .... sadly....this is now.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

There are two very good satelite images from today. You can see exactly where the daily north winds has kept the ice.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Believe it or not, there were guys who launched a boat off the pebble today, crazy.
If this cold snap would last a little longer that ice would fit nicely for the fishing we never got in! lol


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe it and am surprise I have not seen anyone do that earlier. I have done some crazy things in my younger years on the lake, but not that. Well I guess we did push off the Marblehead lighthouse once in February in a 10' jon boat.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I've done the pebble beach launch in my younger years too but never when there was this much ice floating around. I've lived my entire life 10-15 minutes from west basin Lake Erie and fished since I was a kid. Thats over40 years, 30 of those in my own boats. The vast majority of those years "ice out"....I am talking open channels and little or no risk of flow ice.... was a week or so either side of April 1st. Yeah we extend our seasons late fall into winter as far as we can but dealing with flow ice in the late winter/spring is a dangerous game....definitely not worth 4 fish!

You can't speed up ice-out without longer days, warm rains, and wind. Be patient my friends!!!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow i just looked at yesterdays image of the west end looks like all the ice from the north sides on the south side now so no time soon maybe a week or so with the warm spell comming up


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

We definetly need some south winds to give Canada back the ice that is on the south shore of Lake Erie. Its been North Winds forever. Dempsey is now open to launch but the ice is piled up at the bay entrance and Marblehead area to eliminate any fishing around Marblehead. The rest of the ramps are still iced in. No south winds forecasted until this weekend.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

We have open launches up here, bolles harbor, and Lake Erie Metro. The river has been throwing heavy ice the last two days. But our side of the lake is open for a ways out, but have tried on previous years for the early eyes on our side, but never successful until the Maumee run is well underway.


----------

